# PG ZX950



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

What a perfect amp for a 3-way front stage. I've never seen one of these on the 'bay. 

Phoenix Gold ZX950 ZX 950 6 Channel Amplifier Old School Amp Used Mint Vintage | eBay


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

I sold mine couple years ago. Had it since around 99. I got 450 for mine on the PG site.


----------



## Rodolpho (Oct 3, 2011)

Is there any difference between ZX950 and Reactor? Ok, the Reactor is limited, and have a custom design, but I think, technically is the same


----------

